
Allow Open Carry of Firearms During the RNC Convention in July - ozdave
https://www.change.org/p/quicken-loans-arena-allow-open-carry-of-firearms-at-the-quicken-loans-arena-during-the-rnc-convention-in-july-2
======
ozdave
I think this guy must be a wizard level troll.

